# @@ Paint it Black @@



## yeshoney (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are some shots of the nearly completed "Paint it Black"  RRBBO7 entry.  I will get the couple of loose ends tidied up and give it a test drive then get the glamour shots done.  I know that this is a "Project/Custom" ride, but all the parts are vintage except for the neck and the tires, so I figure I would just post it here.

Frame is a '39 Elgin Oriole
Fenders are '52 Shelby (with extra Shelby duckbills )
Fork is 50's Evans-Action
Wheels are Blackhawk/Falcon Metal clad wood 26ers with original hubs
CWC/WF crank/sprocket
WALD red pedals
WALD cruiser bars
'42 Elgin Ladies seat and post
Raleigh center stand
Royce Union Deluxe lights
Bontrager Hank Redline tires
Unknown big grips from a 30's girls bike


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a bad looking bike. 

For a moment I thought you were talking about the song by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 7, 2012)

You sure build some nice bikes....man that is cool!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks sharp!  I especially like the extra ducktails and the nicely integrated exhaust.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 7, 2012)

Those extra duckbills and that Evans fork make or break that bike. Beautiful job!


----------



## Wcben (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful bike..really like that!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 7, 2012)

Really nice!  I seem this on ratrod bikes!  You got my vote! ( I think, still trying to figure that out)


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 7, 2012)

That a SICK RIDE!  I couldn't look away!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup, really cool.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 8, 2012)

Im Diggin' it BIG TIME!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome Kustom!!!!!!


----------



## yeshoney (Jun 10, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the compliments!

If you want to see more of the builds, drop by Ratrodbikes.com and the RRBBO7 thread.

Lots of imagination and creativity and as FORDSNAKE can attest - self expressionism in the bike world!

joe


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 10, 2012)

*Those boontragers*

Seem to be a popular tire,    are they expensive?   And do they  hold up well?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 11, 2012)

Rat rods...pfft 

I love everything about this bike!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 11, 2012)

CMan banned me from RRB for some reason.


----------

